# Who makes the best Hybrid Longbow?



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I don't know about best, but I've had a 64" Big Jim Buffalo Bow and a 67" McCullough Griffin. 

The Griffin was a real shooter, probably the quietest bow I've ever had. It's no wonder they have a cult status and go fast if they show up in the classifieds. Getting a new one is about a 3-4 year wait.

The Big Jim Buff had as nice a fit and finish as any bow I've ever seen, on a par with my Blacktails. Nice shooting bow but the grip was wrong for my hand.

I would have like to keep both, but couldn't. Here's a couple pics of the Big Jim Buffalo, I'm afraid I deleted the photos of the Griffin.


----------



## GPW (May 12, 2012)

I still like my 21’st Century’s ... Kegans' look pretty Darn GOOD too... and he’s still “affordable” ....


----------



## bulldog18 (Jan 20, 2006)

For me it is my Dwyer Endeavor.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

I like the Fox Triple Crown 

Dewayne


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

ChadMR82 said:


> I have my opinion on this matter, but wanted to see what everyone else thought. Don't be afraid to post pictures.


WEll I'm told I just bought the mose valu-able from Kegan... :grin:


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

GPW said:


> I still like my 21’st Century’s ... Kegans' look pretty Darn GOOD too... and he’s still “affordable” ....


 I have the original Nova with a Kiawe riser... what's yours?


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Dryad's Archery's hybrid bows are top shelf...And I've owned a handful of really good Hybrid bows, and shot many, many others....My son owns a Dryad takedown hybrid that I consider about as good as I've owned or shot...The "ORION" comes in take down or one piece....maybe check them out...Jim


----------



## recurveman (May 27, 2008)

I have a JW Traditions Kanait and a Black Creek Banshee and both are great bows. The Kanati just screams quality to me.


----------



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

even though i really like my own desighns i really lynx creek archery !


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

GPW said:


> I still like my 21’st Century’s ... Kegans' look pretty Darn GOOD too... and he’s still “affordable” ....


the Omega Longbow is tons faster & better than the recurve I had :jeez: love it :amen:


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Border and Fox would get my vote.


----------



## GPW (May 12, 2012)

Ratt, I got all three.. mid 90’s Jim and Buddy were great guys !!! I think Jim’s on Facebook now (?)


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Fox and Blackbrook


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm still in love with my Bushmen "American Native" RD Longbow...i duno if they are the best?..but this is the best one i've ever seen..which is why i just hadta have it..as the bowyer literally went nuts on this thing! :laugh:


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

Kegan's Omega


----------



## widowmakr (Jan 16, 2011)

check out these custom longbows, the best quality ive seen http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1872662


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

widowmakr said:


> check out these custom longbows, the best quality ive seen http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1872662


Prices?


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

AngelDeVille said:


> Kegan's Omega


&#55357;&#56397; I agree but wanted to see what everyone else thought.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

jkcerda said:


> Prices?


 If you have to ask..... :grin: Sorry..... couldn't resist ... I get that so often that it's a reflex... :grin:

My Nova was about $600, my Viper was almost that.... so I'd say that you can get a damn good bow for less than $600 almost anywhere.


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

I own several. Kegan's Omega 58#, and 2 Bamabows 50# and 65#. Now, Kegan's Omega shoots like a rocket launcher and without a doubt the best reflex-deflex longbow you are gonna get for the money. THe Omega's are fast shooters and hit the target hard. My Bama's are very smooth, and the 50#'er is super quiet and easy to shoot. But a Bama will cost you a few more $$$. I like them all for different reasons.


----------



## CFGuy (Sep 14, 2012)

Good point UrbanDeerSlayer.

Chad - what do you mean by "best"? The more experienced guys will obviously be the source of knowledge here but there's "pretty" and there's "functional". If you're lucky, you get both, but as far as the best performing bow goes...


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't really mean anything in particular by "best". I guess I should of said favorite instead.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Rattus, 

That a Martin Viper?


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thin Man said:


> Rattus,
> 
> That a Martin Viper?


yes....


----------



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

heres a hybrid i made .its one of my favorites


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

I've got the Martin Venom (66") from 2010 right before they dropped the name and went with 64 and 66 lengths of Vipers. 

What a bow!


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thin Man said:


> I've got the Martin Venom (66") from 2010 right before they dropped the name and went with 64 and 66 lengths of Vipers.
> 
> What a bow!


 I like it almost as much as my NOVA.... just about as smooth, and just as fast.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

woodpecker1 said:


> View attachment 1504397
> heres a hybrid i made .its one of my favorites


thats a neat deflex design... what is your average brace height?


----------



## OklahomaArchery (Jan 8, 2009)

Firefly FX longbow by Jim Jones






Beautiful 3 piece longbows, exceptionally fast and accurate. I've traveled across most of the West and Midwest hunting with my Firefly's and I have not found a better hybrid. My initial criteria was it's size and pack-ability when flying out to a hunting location. My primary hunting bow is 59lbs. at 29, I draw 29 1/2. It will shoot an almost 600 gr. full length Beman MFX Classic at 190 fps. Every animal I have taken with this bow I've got a complete pass through.

Firefly's are sold through Braveheart Archery.

OA


----------



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

around 8 . its pretty high


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

My Centaur,,and then my firefly


----------

